# Has anyone gotten a "retired" adult dog from a breeder+standard Poodle breeder recs in the US or Canada?



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

@Countryboy just ended up with a Adult standard Poodle retired from breeding

I am 99% sure there is a facebook group.. I think its "retired show dogs or breeders looking for forever homes" ,


----------



## naybaloog (May 19, 2020)

What nice about an adult dog is that pretty much what you see is what you get. So if you're interested.on an adult go meet them. If they don't have the temperament you want don't get them.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I have over the years have had three retired breeders and one show prospect fail although he was 18 1/2 weeks too tall, my girls were 6, 7 and 8 years old when I got them. 
All were delightful


----------

